# Trading my GSD to assist



## PioneerMan (May 17, 2015)

*Training my GSD to assist*

Hoping there will be someone to help me out with information. I was just recently diagnosed with a condition that affects my vision. Currently it's just night blindness and field of vision. My pup Major was planned to be trained in SAR. So far with his obedience training and living, he is a stellar dog from a working line. I'm looking for information on how to train, or finding someone in my area who can help train him to assist me when out and about at night, and likely help me avoid obstacle with my narrowing vision. He has attached to me considerably more than my wife, and I really feel he can be up to the task. Does anyone know where to point me for information? I've been scrounging the net, but I keep getting major search hits relating to the faux service dog dilemmas. 

He is growing so fast...


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would contact fidelco.org, they train GSD as seeing eye dogs. They maybe able to help you find the resources you need. They are located in CT which is a reasonable distance from you. 

Good luck with your dog and your health.


----------

